# Omega Ploprof: Bracelet/strap Advice, Options Please...



## eieio (Jul 29, 2006)

Gentlemen:

I'm receiving my Ploprof today!  Finally. hoping that it'll be all fine and a "keeper".

i've been investigating on the various bracelet/strap options. This one is delivered with the 3-link bracelet, though obviously, i would prefer the mesh, but there are issues...

Option 1 (Omega Mesh but altered): the Omega mesh will not resize down to my wrist size (my wrist is very small for a guy: around 6 1/4" to 6 1/2", typically, for watches that are a bit less heavy, i wear mine a bit loose so i'm closer to 6 3/4", but for heavier watches, too loose is not a good thing, as we all know). the only option, if i insist on using the Omega mesh, will be to purchase one, and have it cut at the buckle side since the lug side is tapered. not a great option, as it would surely reduce the value of the mesh, but that will allow me to wear and enjoy the mesh bracelet and have that "look" on my Ploprof - which would be worth the value of the mesh bracelet.

Option 2 (Omega Rubber): another option would be to buy the original Omega rubber Ploprof strap (black rubber with square holes) which has a gorgeous tang buckle and a very wide center piece. unfortunately, this simple rubber strap is very costly, and in my opinion, as attractive as it is for a rubber strap, it is not as good a "buy" as the Omega mesh for the same money, essentially.

Option 3 (Omega 3-link): i can also just stick with the 3-link bracelet that comes with my Ploprof - that was actually an option originally, so it is correct as one of the the available options. i simply don't like the look that much.

Option 4 (Non Omega): lastly, i can try to find non-Omega straps and/or bracelets. while i saw a yellow rubber diving bracelet that would look sharp with the Ploprof (yellow rubber was also, surprisingly, an option back then for the Ploprof, but it was rare and only appeared on very few ads). it's too bad that that particular yellow rubber diving strap only comes in a very long length, not suitable for me.

any suggestions/advice? thanks in advance!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi & welcome,

With a wrist that size, I should just be glad to get anything that will hold the Ploprof onto it.

Metal may not be an option at all.

Maybe try the Rhino/zulu/beefy nylon straps to ensure that you can wear it.

Colin (Nalu) should have a good idea about this


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Many congratulations on getting the PP!!!









A iconic dive watch, Im sure we would all love to see the pictures


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Upon re reading my post, it looks a bit "put downish", I can assure you that it wasn't intended that way


----------



## eieio (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone might have a picture of the Omega Mesh bracelet (extreme close up) at the buckle/clasp end so i can show my watchmaker and see if he can cut/alter it in order to shorten it?

otherwise, i'd have to purchase one just to let him see it!

many thanks in advance.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

There are braclet pics in my SM300 thread in general.. same ends afaik.


----------



## eieio (Jul 29, 2006)

JonW said:


> There are braclet pics in my SM300 thread in general.. same ends afaik.


Hello Jon,

thanks for posting a reply.

i'm very new to this forum but as i have discovered, i cannot send emails nor see your profile "cards" nor do any searches until i reach 50 postings or something like that.

i'm temporarily very limited here so i cannot search for and find your threads/postings re: the Omega mesh bracelets for your Omega 120 watch.

if you can, please email me directly! in the other forum, my email is available and my username is: eieioeieio

that other forum is t_mez_ne.com so you can find my email.

thank you for trying to help, much appreciated.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

it was only 7 pages in on the General forum... heres a link, to the exact page with the pics..

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...15171&st=30


----------



## eieio (Jul 29, 2006)

JonW said:


> it was only 7 pages in on the General forum... heres a link, to the exact page with the pics..
> 
> http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...15171&st=30


Thx!! Jon. very nice pictures in that thread.


----------

